# Xls or 9.2 dxt



## Mr Perfect (Sep 11, 2020)

Hello Guys,

I just ordered a 2020 f250 lariat 7.3 gasser. It won't be ready until mid November so any commercial plowing is out this year.

I've done residential with a toro multiforce and starting price ($500) for unlimited snow removal anytime it snows 2inches or more. Starting price was $500 and up depending on size for the season. Coverage was 12/1-4/1. The multiforce got the job done but can't compare it to a truck.

My question is growing into the snow removal business, what's everyone's advice on what plow to go with and why between the two I'm considering. Theirs 2 fisher dealers in the area, one 20min away and another 30min(the farther dealer is open during storms). I'm in milwaukee area so boss and western dominate the area. 2 Boss dealers within 15min. Boss has more dealer support here out of the two I'm interested in.

I'm staying away from the wideout because of all the research I did on this site and came to the conclusion that the xls is the best expanding plow based on info provided here.

If you we're a one truck , one man operation and looking into getting into small commercial work(strip malls,walgreens,cvs etc) and some residential work. What would you advise me on and why. We average about 46in here and last year we got about 10 snow events of 2inches or more.

Thanks for taking the time to read and sharing your thoughts.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Go with a v plow if your only going to have 1 plow


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

The Boss dealer, if its the one I'm thinking of (SPS) has great service. They also sell other brands, but Boss is their bread and butter. 
In events of 2" or more, they are quite often open overnight. I've already been there in the middle of the night for parts and service.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Welcome to the P/S. A one man crew/for sm. strip malls/CVS etc. What about walkways, you may need a shovel guy/monkey. Not to mention sand/salting for slip and falls safety Ins. Go w/ a V PlowThumbs Up


----------



## Mr Perfect (Sep 11, 2020)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> Welcome to the P/S. A one man crew/for sm. strip malls/CVS etc. What about walkways, you may need a shovel guy/monkey. Not to mention sand/salting for slip and falls safety Ins. Go w/ a V PlowThumbs Up


 I have the multiforce for sidewalks, I have help if needed. Won't need a salter until I pursue commercial accounts next season. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mr Perfect (Sep 11, 2020)

EWSplow said:


> The Boss dealer, if its the one I'm thinking of (SPS) has great service. They also sell other brands, but Boss is their bread and butter.
> In events of 2" or more, they are quite often open overnight. I've already been there in the middle of the night for parts and service.


Thanks for the info, I've heard good things about s.p.s. Most likely going to go with the dxt because of dealer support and don't think you can go wrong with it the vee. I really like the idea of the expanding plow and being able to turn in scoop mode with the xls though.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Mr Perfect said:


> Thanks for the info, I've heard good things about s.p.s. Most likely going to go with the dxt because of dealer support and don't think you can go wrong with it the vee. I really like the idea of the expanding plow and being able to turn in scoop mode with the xls though.


I started the same way with a vee plow and snow blower for walkways. Small commercial accounts and residential. I don't know how boss works with the mounts / electrical but consider when/as you get bigger being able to upgrade to a different plow without having to completely change the mount / electrical on the truck. 
I can put my original vee plow (western) on my newer trucks that have wideouts and the wideout on the older truck because the mounts/ electrical is all the same. Helps when a truck or plow goes down.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

For starting out go V plow. I have a 9’6” XV2 and an 8-10’XLS and can tell you for smaller lots and drives the V is best. I do gas stations, pharmacy’s and such. I also have a route for residential that is mixed gravel and paved. V plow is king.

whichever brand you choose be sure to be comfortable with the brand and dealer.


----------



## Mr Perfect (Sep 11, 2020)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> I started the same way with a vee plow and snow blower for walkways. Small commercial accounts and residential. I don't know how boss works with the mounts / electrical but consider when/as you get bigger being able to upgrade to a different plow without having to completely change the mount / electrical on the truck.
> I can put my original vee plow (western) on my newer trucks that have wideouts and the wideout on the older truck because the mounts/ electrical is all the same. Helps when a truck or plow goes down.


That's something I didn't factor in, thank you for bringing that to my attention. Having one mount for multiple plows is huge


----------



## Mr Perfect (Sep 11, 2020)

Kvston said:


> For starting out go V plow. I have a 9'6" XV2 and an 8-10'XLS and can tell you for smaller lots and drives the V is best. I do gas stations, pharmacy's and such. I also have a route for residential that is mixed gravel and paved. V plow is king.
> 
> whichever brand you choose be sure to be comfortable with the brand and dealer.


It seems dealer support is biggest factor to most, I appreciate your advice on this topic.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mr Perfect said:


> That's something I didn't factor in, thank you for bringing that to my attention. Having one mount for multiple plows is huge


On the Boss, the mount and wiring would be universal for any model except the downsized HTX line or the 10' models.

On the Fisher, all models since 2012 or so would use the same mount and wiring.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Mr Perfect said:


> That's something I didn't factor in, thank you for bringing that to my attention. Having one mount for multiple plows is huge


Same line of thinking when / if you purchase a spreader / salter / sander.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mr Perfect said:


> Thanks for the info, I've heard good things about s.p.s. Most likely going to go with the dxt because of dealer support and don't think you can go wrong with it the vee. I really like the idea of the expanding plow and being able to turn in scoop mode with the xls though.


A Vee with wings can carry snow around corners very well. Also the the Vees being close to 40" tall at the end of the moldboard you can carry more snow too.
I would recommend the DXT, 8.2 wide with Boss Wings which aren't cheap but well worth the money.


----------



## Mr Perfect (Sep 11, 2020)

BUFF said:


> A Vee with wings can carry snow around corners very well. Also the the Vees being close to 40" tall at the end of the moldboard you can carry more snow too.
> I would recommend the DXT, 8.2 wide with Boss Wings which aren't cheap but well worth the money.


I've been following your info closely for over a year. I can tell your boss 100%. Seems like Mark Oomes always recommended dxt too before he owned one because of the dual trip.

8.2 with wings is 10ft wide setupCan't beat having wings to prevent spill off and increasing snow moving capacity. It seems everyone agrees that 8.2 with wings is better than 9.2 without. The info I've researched is the 9.2 in vmode will scrape when entering into entrances even without wings. Do you keep your wings on at all times? Do they scrape when entering business lots? Is the cutting edge poly? Do they have curb guards? If cutting edges are poly on boss wings, do they wear faster than the main steel cutting edge?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I keep the wings on my 8.6’ MVP all the time, except if there’s heavy wet snow over about 5”. 

The tips of the wings will scrape sometimes going in and out of parking lots with the blade up in V mode, but you just bump it a little into scoop mode to avoid that. 

Another big advantage of wings on a v-plow is pushing back piles, as the edges help slice into the pile and break it up to let it move back, vs a straight blade that cones to a dead stop.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mr Perfect said:


> I've been following your info closely for over a year. I can tell your boss 100%. Seems like Mark Oomes always recommended dxt too before he owned one because of the dual trip.
> 
> 8.2 with wings is 10ft wide setupCan't beat having wings to prevent spill off and increasing snow moving capacity. It seems everyone agrees that 8.2 with wings is better than 9.2 without. The info I've researched is the 9.2 in vmode will scrape when entering into entrances even without wings. Do you keep your wings on at all times? Do they scrape when entering business lots? Is the cutting edge poly? Do they have curb guards? If cutting edges are poly on boss wings, do they wear faster than the main steel cutting edge?


Nice thing aboot a shorter plow with wings is you can remove the wings for tight area's like drive thru's.
Any plow will tag the ground when entering/exiting a property if the transition is steep. The shorter the plow the these chance of tagging.
Always leave the wings on, they're angled forwarded (20* I believe) and having rubber/poly edges if they did tag the ground the edge would flex.
Always ran steel edges with no shoes, since the edges of the wings are rubber/poly there's no reason to run curb guards when running with wings.
The wing edges wear the same and the steel edges on the moldboards with the exception of the end/tip of them which will get rounded if you drag them along a curb which I don't think is good practice. When you replace the steel edges on the moldboards you have to replace the wing edges too.
When I got my DXT the wings were backordered. I plowed several storms withoot them and after I put them on my productivity increased by 25-30%.
Snow oot west is typically fluffy except in the early fall or spring. I never took them off due to the amount of snow I was pushing or for breaking through drifts or windows left by the muni trucks.


----------



## Mr Perfect (Sep 11, 2020)

BUFF said:


> Nice thing aboot a shorter plow with wings is you can remove the wings for tight area's like drive thru's.
> Any plow will tag the ground when entering/exiting a property if the transition is steep. The shorter the plow the these chance of tagging.
> Always leave the wings on, they're angled forwarded (20* I believe) and having rubber/poly edges if they did tag the ground the edge would flex.
> Always ran steel edges with no shoes, since the edges of the wings are rubber/poly there's no reason to run curb guards when running with wings.
> ...


Thanks for answering all my questions buff, seems like you answered everything I had questions about. Much appreciated.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Thumbs Up


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

Your probably going to get mixed answers , everyone has a preference. When you start doing medium size lots with more wind rowing the V Plow will be in straight mode the whole time and you will be wishing you got the expandable Plow . You could also look at the 86-11 XLS


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'll be different (yeah, I know). 

Yes, I do like the DXT's, I now have 2. The reason being DD doesn't make anything I thought would stand up to the weight of a 550/5500. I wasn't willing to be a beta tester for their new 10' 6" V plows. 

Having said that, for commercial lots I would go XLS all the way. There is nothing more efficient than an expanding plow for plowing parking lots. Except a loader. 

Never saw this thread before today. Not sure if you already made up your mind. But, dealer support is very important. Distance to dealer is as well. The Boss would be a good second choice.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

chachi1984 said:


> Your probably going to get mixed answers , everyone has a preference. When you start doing medium size lots with more wind rowing the V Plow will be in straight mode the whole time and you will be wishing you got the expandable Plow . You could also look at the 86-11 XLS


a V plow with wings either in straight or slight scoop mode will move snow with little spill off.


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

You are correct but I have an 8ft straight with boss wings it moves a lot of snow, the same or maybe a bit more than the wideout . But with wind rowing the snow doesn’t fly off the inside wing as far or smooth as my wideout ,


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

chachi1984 said:


> You are correct but I have an 8ft straight with boss wings it moves a lot of snow, the same or maybe a bit more than the wideout . But with wind rowing the snow doesn't fly off the inside wing as far or smooth as my wideout ,


True.....when we get heavy wet snow, I take the wings off if I want to windrow otherwise i end up with "boulders" of wet snow coming off the edge.


----------



## rizzoa13 (Oct 20, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'll be different (yeah, I know).
> 
> Yes, I do like the DXT's, I now have 2. The reason being DD doesn't make anything I thought would stand up to the weight of a 550/5500. I wasn't willing to be a beta tester for their new 10' 6" V plows.
> 
> ...


I've got 2 years on a western 9.6 MVP3 with the wings attached behind a Chevy 7500. Haven't had any issues with damaging it in any way. Solid built plow for sure.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

rizzoa13 said:


> I've got 2 years on a western 9.6 MVP3 with the wings attached behind a Chevy 7500. Haven't had any issues with damaging it in any way. Solid built plow for sure.


I'm referring to the 10'6" that's only been out a couple years.


----------



## rizzoa13 (Oct 20, 2018)

Gotcha makes sense. The 9’6” + wings is a good option then if you need the bigger plow. The 10’6 doesn’t have wing pockets and I find the wings are more useful than the extra foot would be anyway.


----------



## Mr Perfect (Sep 11, 2020)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'll be different (yeah, I know).
> 
> Yes, I do like the DXT's, I now have 2. The reason being DD doesn't make anything I thought would stand up to the weight of a 550/5500. I wasn't willing to be a beta tester for their new 10' 6" V plows.
> 
> ...


The dealer location and support hands down favors boss in my situation. Until I took everyone's info into account, I had my mind made up on the ss xls. But when I weighed out everyone's informative points, it seemed like the poly dxt was the way to go. Definitely leaning boss unless someone can convince me that I'd be better of growing my business with the xls. It seems you can't go wrong with either. Just very few fisher dealers in my area(only two), where the boss dealer is very close and has great reputation.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mr Perfect said:


> The dealer location and support hands down favors boss in my situation. Until I took everyone's info into account, I had my mind made up on the ss xls. But when I weighed out everyone's informative points, it seemed like the poly dxt was the way to go. Definitely leaning boss unless someone can convince me that I'd be better of growing my business with the xls. It seems you can't go wrong with either. Just very few fisher dealers in my area(only two), where the boss dealer is very close and has great reputation.


The v plow is more versatile.
Chad, the boss dealer is a great guy. Lots of experience plowing and servicing plows.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EWSplow said:


> The v plow is more versatile.
> Chad, the boss dealer is a great guy. Lots of experience plowing and servicing plows.


Yes it can be a V whereas an expanding plow can't be, but in all reality how often is a V needed in Milwaukee?

When we bought our first Blizzard, it cut 30% time off accounts. Same accounts being plowed by a 9'6" V previously.

No screwing around with taking wings off or putting them on.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes it can be a V whereas an expanding plow can't be, but in all reality how often is a V needed in Milwaukee?
> 
> When we bought our first Blizzard, it cut 30% time off accounts. Same accounts being plowed by a 9'6" V previously.
> 
> No screwing around with taking wings off or putting them on.


The v goes both ways.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Ive been a Boss guy for a long time. Everyone here gave you great advice, mine always starts with dealer support, and end with price. A Boss v 8'2'' with wings is a good plow that will hold its own. As most have mentioned bigger commercial youll want to grow into a wider plow like a EXT or a XLS. Dont worry about making a little noise with wings dragging on approaches into parking lots. Good luck man.


----------



## Mr Perfect (Sep 11, 2020)

ServiceOnSite said:


> Ive been a Boss guy for a long time. Everyone here gave you great advice, mine always starts with dealer support, and end with price. A Boss v 8'2'' with wings is a good plow that will hold its own. As most have mentioned bigger commercial youll want to grow into a wider plow like a EXT or a XLS. Dont worry about making a little noise with wings dragging on approaches into parking lots. Good luck man.


I ended up getting a 9'2 dxt. Thanks for everyone's advice on the pros and cons of all related info. It helped me tremendously with making a confident purchase . Much appreciated! Cheers


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Get the Fisher V you could add wings


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> Get the Fisher V you could add wings


Guess you didn't pickup on the post just above yours from last Sunday.... he bought a Boss.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

BUFF said:


> Guess you didn't pickup on the post just above yours from last Sunday.... he bought a Boss.


Wow you caught one


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> Guess you didn't pickup on the post just above yours from last Sunday.... he bought a Boss.


But can you put wings on a Boss?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> But can you put wings on a Boss?


Yes and swilling a Red Bull really helps.....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> Wow you caught one


Like fish in a barrel....


----------



## 19350STX (Jan 16, 2019)

Anything yet ?


----------

